# General Health guestions



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

How do you get a thin goat to put on weight with out getting UC.He has wormed and all his buddies look great.He's the boss goat so he gets all the hay he wants and goat feed twice a week.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

How old is he and what breed? How long have you owned him and has he always been thin?


----------



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

The goat is 5 years old and I have had him 4 .He's a saanen/LaMancha and aways been a little thin .But this winter he is a lot thiner.I had him in Montana all last may to Nov and he was 25 lb heaver.We going back in May to get him in shape Me too


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Have the vet check a fecal for parasites inclluding cocci. Then if that doesn't show anything have his teeth checked and floated. 

If he's getting enough to eat something is causing him not to use it.

TIme for a vet workup to play detective.


----------

